# 6 week old babies need homes



## BunnyLover1612 (Aug 31, 2011)

My friend is looking for homes for two 6 week old babies so i offered to put the word out is anyone interested.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 1, 2011)

ray:


----------



## BunnyLover1612 (Sep 1, 2011)

More info the babies are both males as far as we can tell. One is white with light brown spots and the other is solid brown


----------



## BunnyLover1612 (Sep 3, 2011)

The white one has a home.... still need one for the brown male.


----------



## Brittany85 (Sep 3, 2011)

Post on www.kijiji.ca 
You will have much better luck there!


----------

